# Recommendations for minor scratch removal



## Webbo12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Apologies if this topic is covered elsewhere but I did have a look around and couldn't find anything specific.

I just bought a 2008 TTS and it has a number of minor surface scratches on and around the driver side door handle. A quick google shows a plethora of different products out there for scratch removal so was wondering if anyone had a particular preference for one of knew of one or more to be avoided.

Thanks! 

Ben


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

How deep are the scratches ? If you can’t feel them with your nail any good polish and a machine polish should remove them


----------



## Webbo12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for the reply!

I don’t think they’re that deep tbh. I’ll tryany old polish then!

cheers!


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

I have used many over my time and used to sell the stuff back in the day. 

Things I recommend are: 
Halford Rubbing compound: Be careful with this stuff as it is a harsh abbrasive but works wonders providng you following up with softer polishes to blend and restore shine. 




__





Car Body Filler & Car Paint Preparation | Halfords UK


Shop car body fillers and paint preparation products at Halfords. We stock a huge range of car bodywork essentials, including fibreglass fillers.




www.halfords.com





Mequires Ultmate Compound and Followed with Mequires Ultimate Polish usuall does good work on the lighter to medium scratches. 

Two brands I avoid for scratch removal are Autogylm (too watery to have any real affect) and T-cut.


----------



## Webbo12 (Jan 3, 2022)

Robw516 said:


> I have used many over my time and used to sell the stuff back in the day.
> 
> Things I recommend are:
> Halford Rubbing compound: Be careful with this stuff as it is a harsh abbrasive but works wonders providng you following up with softer polishes to blend and restore shine.
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------

